# Winter project



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

As a winter project I want to build one of these but I have no idea how to go about doing it. Any ideas or if someone has more detailed pics that'd be great!! 

Thanks
-Ben


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Talk to owner and use your camera to get general idea.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

One thing is for sure it is cool you might follow the advice from Thomas, and test your fabricating skills. If you mess up you can always adjust, and tweak to get it the way you want it.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys those are great ideas. The only problem is I don't know the owner I got this picture from google


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Seems straight forward enough. Add a bunch of frame, extend everything that needs to get to the rear to the rear, add hydraulics if need be, build folding lift for under the box, set up a dual wheel system, and most of all, completely rebuild the steering because with that added wheelbase, it'll take 40 acres to turn it around in if the wheels won't cut shorter than a stock garden tractor will.

Not much help was I?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ROYD
Registered User
Feedback Score: 0 reviews

Join Date: Oct 2010
Location: BRANDENBURG, KY


Thomas said:


> Talk to owner and use your camera to get general idea.


The owner is a member here! http://www.tractorforum.com/f332/my-newest-toy-24317/ Post #18


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

start out buy making one of these


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

thirdroc17 said:


> Seems straight forward enough. Add a bunch of frame, extend everything that needs to get to the rear to the rear, add hydraulics if need be, build folding lift for under the box, set up a dual wheel system, and most of all, completely rebuild the steering because with that added wheelbase, it'll take 40 acres to turn it around in if the wheels won't cut shorter than a stock garden tractor will.
> 
> Not much help was I?


Thanks that's great  now how do I go about moving the tranny?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

old149 said:


> start out buy making one of these


Holy crap that's awesome!!! Now Howed ya make that awesome truck/tractor?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

old149 said:


> start out buy making one of these




That is some really good work there. How many man hrs do you have in that?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jdfan100 said:


> Thanks that's great  now how do I go about moving the tranny?




I would cut the frame in the middle you will have to stretch it, and keep the shifter, etc up front, and the tranny in the back somehow.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

jdfan100 said:


> Thanks that's great  now how do I go about moving the tranny?


Sorry, all I can really do is another smart alack remark... 

It really depends on what you have to start with, every tractor, every project is different and the details just have to be worked out as you go. Some guys are pretty good at laying out the entire project ahead of time, but me, I have a general idea where I'm going, but figure it out as I go.

Cutting the frame in two, and welding/bolting in frame rails to reconnect it longer, as mentioned above, sounds like a good plan. Depends on how the tranny hooks up, you might be able to just add on to the current frame and bolt the tranny to the extensions.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

old149 said:


> start out buy making one of these


Now that's a tractor! Is that a trailer you are making in the second last photo?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

thirdroc17 said:


> Sorry, all I can really do is another smart alack remark...
> 
> It really depends on what you have to start with, every tractor, every project is different and the details just have to be worked out as you go. Some guys are pretty good at laying out the entire project ahead of time, but me, I have a general idea where I'm going, but figure it out as I go.
> 
> Cutting the frame in two, and welding/bolting in frame rails to reconnect it longer, as mentioned above, sounds like a good plan. Depends on how the tranny hooks up, you might be able to just add on to the current frame and bolt the tranny to the extensions.


I'm using an old ford yt16 for this project it's just got your standard belt drive tranny and you got some good ideas and have been quite a bit of help here's the tractor I'm using









Thanks

-Ben


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Vertical engine? Stamped steel frame? Transaxle with a pulley on top? Clutch is nothing more than loosening the belt between the engine and the transaxle?

This is all a very common way many different brands built riding mowers.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I started out with a parted out JD 317. Found another 317 frame to extend the frame 28-1/2", had to have a new drive shaft made by the local machine shop. Powered by 18hp Kohler Command from salvaged Miller welder. Hydraulic lines were extended with hoses made by a local farm supply store. Made the seat frame to fit two aftermarket JD two-cylinder cushions. Working saddle tanks are made from SS fire extinguishers plus original tank. Oak bed is from lumber from our farm. ~~ grnspot


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

grnspot110 said:


> I started out with a parted out JD 317. Found another 317 frame to extend the frame 28-1/2", had to have a new drive shaft made by the local machine shop. Powered by 18hp Kohler Command from salvaged Miller welder. Hydraulic lines were extended with hoses made by a local farm supply store. Made the seat frame to fit two aftermarket JD two-cylinder cushions. Working saddle tanks are made from SS fire extinguishers plus original tank. Oak bed is from lumber from our farm. ~~ grnspot


That's an awesome machine great job!!


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

thirdroc17 said:


> Vertical engine? Stamped steel frame? Transaxle with a pulley on top? Clutch is nothing more than loosening the belt between the engine and the transaxle?
> 
> This is all a very common way many different brands built riding mowers.


Yes it is I have 8 different tractors all built like that


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

My personal opinion. You have a nice selection of riding lawn mowers. Starting with a for real garden tractor would make a lot better foundation to build on.

A Cub, or other make, with a drive shaft, would be an easy driveshaft lengthening. A hydrostat with a pump separate from the transaxle would require nothing more than longer hoses to extend the power to rear.

Anything can be made from anything, but I like to start with something that is the easiest way to modify to my end goal. But then, I'm lazy.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The 222 case dump truck was just listed on our classifieds. ROYD posted it.


----------

